# How do I assign specific drum hits from EzD to my midi keyboard



## bukkakeONyoMAMA (Feb 10, 2013)

I have exactly the same gear as this guy and want to do exactly what he is, however I dont know how he assigned those drums hits to those keys. When I hit the keyboard i get random drum hits that dont even include a kick drum. I am using reaper with EzDrummer Metalheads thru the same Oxygen 25 USB Midi Keyboard.


----------



## Winspear (Feb 11, 2013)

That would be as you are in too high of an octave for the kick drum, which is note 36 by default.
EZdrummer MIDI Keyboard Layout

I don't recall EZDrummer having assignable MIDI like Superior Drummer does I'm afraid, so you are stuck with the above map unless you augment the input...
By that I mean using something between the keyboard and EZDrummer to change the MIDI note. 
Depends entirely on your DAW but this is what I do in Sonar (despite not needing to as I have Superior).
In Sonar it's called Drum Maps. Basically these mean that instead of the default order of notes like this...







(Which is the General MIDI standard and matches the link I gave you for EZDrummers assigments)

...You are able to reorder them however you like and select the input and output MIDI.
So I might have Kick Drum at the bottom, input might be 0 (bottom note of lowest possible octave on keyboard), output will be 36. Next might be snare, input 1, output 38. 
In that particular example it's not really relevant as the keys are right next to each other anyway..but it helps as you begin to tackle the absolute mess that is General MIDI assignments for cymbals and toms


----------



## wookie606 (Feb 11, 2013)

Try changing the octave of your keyboard.


----------



## Ill-Gotten James (Feb 11, 2013)

wookie606 said:


> Try changing the octave of your keyboard.



This. I use EZ Drummer and the oxygen 8 for my drum samples.


----------



## bukkakeONyoMAMA (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks guys. I switched the octave on the oxygen and can get the missing hits i was looking for. Regardless, i am going to try reassign the mapping bc i cant get the exact drum hits i need with only 25 keys in the order that EZD provides. Also, is there a way to get rid of the horrific latency. I go usb direct to pc. Would an audio interface automatically get rid of latency?


----------

